# [V]Boonstix custom arcade stick



## boonstix (27. Juli 2009)

Hey,

da ich von sf4 so angefixt wurde habe ich beschlossen mir einen arcade stick zuzulegen. Die qualität von den geräten von der stange hat mich nicht überzeugt und so habe ich beschlossen mir einen custom stick zu bauen.
als ich das fast fertige teil nun stolz meinen freunden gezeigt habe wollten die auch sofort welche haben und ich hab beschlossen ne kleinserie davon herzustellen.

verwendet habe ich nur sanwa und seimitsu original arcade teile.
das gehäuse und die pannelplatte bestehen aus 19mm mdf und wird mit mehreren schichten grundierung und lack bearbeitet. am ende wird das gute stück poliert und sieht dann in etwa wie klavierlack aus.

das ganze ist 38cm breit, 22cm tief und 7cm hoch und somit ideal für den schoß geeignet.

das buttonlayout ist das original jap. arcade layout mit einer gekrümmten button anordnung mit 6 buttons es sind aber auch verschidene andere layouts mit grader anordung und mit 8 buttons möglich. die start select und optional der home button (xbox 360 variante) befinden sich and front und sind eingelassen so das kein versehntliches drücken möglich ist.

den controller wird es für ps3/pc oder xbox360/pc geben wobei die xbox variante etwas teurer ist da sie einen button zusätzlich hat und die lötarbeit aufwändiger sind und die teile etwas mehr kosten.

die lieferzeit beträgt so ca 2-3 wochen da ich jetzt schon viele bestellungen habe und jeden controller per hand herstelle.

die preise richten sich nach ausstatung und arbeitsaufwand bei ECHTEM interresse bitte einfach eine pm an mich und ich kann euch dann (gerne auch telefonisch) über die möglichkeiten und preise aufklären.

allgemeine fragen könnt ihr auch gerne hier im forum stellen.

zum schluss noch ein paar fotos von dem fast fertigem controller zur zeit wird der grade lackiert und weitere fotos folgen wenn er fertig ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

